# История Юпитера



## Jellymax (4 Янв 2016)

Читаю немного форум и вижу, что Юпитера нынче бывают и обсуждаются сплошь Бариновские и поменьше Гусаровские, но... Мой преподаватель баяна (консерваторец, конечно) играл на Юпитере, а ВШОМО N11 Невского района я закончил аж в 1989 году. Это было в до Гусаровско-Бариновские времена (если я могу позволить себе такую фамильярность). Где они производились? В одном ли месте? Было ли различие в фабриках если в нескольких? Как и где всё это узнать? Подскажите, люди добрые! Бросьте ссылкой, напитайте знанием страждующий мозг (моск)!


----------



## Jellymax (9 Янв 2016)

Ответов нет, но я не теряю надежды и от общего иду к частному. Что, господа-товарищи скажите про конкретный инструмент или где подскажете что-то о нём прочитать по истории производства? Далее попробую загрузить несколько фото (если получится). Может тема станет чуть "поживее" (vivace).


----------



## Jellymax (9 Янв 2016)

Вот и фотки подоспели. Пишите если есть мысли или дополнительные вопросы. Ваш Max "fly" Jelly


----------



## glory (10 Янв 2016)

Несколько непонятно, что Вы хотите услышать (или прочитать)...
Московская выборная механика, которая стояла на всех выборных инструментах тех лет от "Леля" до "Юпитера"...
Два резонатора выборки. Такие стоят(стояли), опять же, и на "Лелях" и на "Россиях". .. Но судя по итальянским голосам (если не ошибаюсь, не слишком разборчиво видно) и задней крышке грифа (снятой почему-то с внутренней стороны и непонятно зачем. Надписи на крышках и номера мне ничего не говорят), это "Юпитер", возможно частично кусковой,  61/120, где-то 80-х годов выпуска...
Или вообще дикий самопал - мастера промышляли и собирали на дому... Фабрика выпускала кусковой "Юпитер", но он был весь кусковой...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (10 Янв 2016)

В советские годы была Московская экспериментальная фабрика музыкальных инструментов имени Советской Армии. Оттуда и шли Апассионаты,Юпитеры и России,ну и ширпотреб,типа Леля. Находилась она в переулке в районе улицы Плющиха.Хоть и бывал там не раз,название подзабыл,помню,что с цифрой был. Какой то там 1-й,или 2-й. А вот ,когда прихватизаторы все растащили и появилось эти две. Бариновские и гусаровские,но уже в других местах Москвы


----------



## glory (10 Янв 2016)

Московская экспериментальная фабрика музинструментов им. Советской Армии, 1-й Тружеников переулок...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (10 Янв 2016)

Кстати,когда я там Россию себе брал,то на складе готовой продукции видел всякие домры,балалайки,и ещё там делали цельнопланочные двухголосные баяны,типа Ясной поляны,до сих пор играют. Кажется Москвой их обзывали. Не стоит только с дешевками  путать,типа Концерт и ,по моему,тоже Москва. С регистрами за грифом,готовыми и металлической клавиатурой


----------



## Jellymax (11 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Несколько непонятно, что Вы хотите услышать (или прочитать)...
> 
> Я хочу услышть примерно следующее. Выпускала такая-то фабрика, в период с 19wx-19yz. Номер 0045 говорит о человеке (мастере по определённой части баяна или общем сборщике), штамп лк33 со стороны левой механики говорт о. ..., номер на крышке левого полукорпуса даёт точное представление о дате, времени выпуска и ещё чём-то интересном чего я даже не предполагал. В таком духе я хотел прочесть.
> 
> ...


----------



## glory (11 Янв 2016)

Характерная клепка голоса "звездочкой", "конусом".Широкая пятка голоса...
Думаю, это все-таки самопал...
Кстати, голоса пролиты неаккуратно...
Не мешало бы фото внешние с разных ракурсов, правой механики


----------



## Jellymax (26 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Характерная клепка голоса "звездочкой", "конусом".Широкая пятка голоса...
> Думаю, это все-таки самопал...
> Кстати, голоса пролиты неаккуратно...
> Не мешало бы фото внешние с разных ракурсов, правой механики


Попытаюсь выложить, то что сделал. Из фото. На последнем, понятно бас. Кстати обнаружил, что сломано 25 голосов ( в сумме на четырёх планках. Как думаете, кто возьмётся наклепать? Спасибо


----------



## Jellymax (26 Янв 2016)

Фотки выкладываются в обратном порядке, поэтому бас на первой.


----------



## glory (26 Янв 2016)

С басом понятно.
С наклепкой помочь не могу - сильно далеко Вы живёте...
А какая цель такой разборки?


----------



## Jellymax (29 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> С басом понятно.
> С наклепкой помочь не могу - сильно далеко Вы живёте...
> А какая цель такой разборки?


Я даже больше не конкретно про мастера интересовался. Мне бы знать имеет ли смысл ремонтировать этого монстра (по меркам владельца Рубина5)? Т.е. со всякой хренью типа клапанов (фильца, лайки), замены шторки, басовых конпочек я и сам хочу разобраться (интересно просто), а вот что касается наклёпки голосов и последующей настройки мне по-любому мастер нужен. Мне, в принципе, подсказали двоих в Питере и его окрестностях, но я пока даже стесняюсь спросить. Ладно было 5 голосов (это по мнению обывателя фигня), а тут 25. Но я верю в успех начатого дела и с поправкой на финансы расчитываю к лету уж точно всё собрать, отдать в проклёпку и настройку и получить назад, чтобы наконец-то, учиться инрать в 4-х голосах и 5-ти рядах. А разбрка глубокая (насколько мне позволяет чувство баяносохранения, потому что хочется поменять всё подо всеми клапанами и вс, в таком духе, да и мех потащу переклеивать, опять же заевшая шторка. Дел хватает. Как-то так.


----------



## Gross (29 Янв 2016)

Jellymax (29.01.2016, 20:52) писал:


> учиться играть в 4-х голосах и 5-ти рядах


 если не секрет- какую музыку Вы хотите играть на этом монстре? Интересно ведь! У меня монстр 4-хголосный 4-хрядный, и что я на нём пиликаю- боюсь и рассказывать.


----------



## glory (29 Янв 2016)

Этого "монстра", как Вы пишете, ремонтировать смысл есть... Но это на мой взгляд.. У Вас может быть и другой..
С другой стороны я не зря спрашивал про цель именно такой разборки. Ремонт этого инструмента, в его нынешнем состоянии по фото, это месяца 1,5 - 2 для опытного мастера.. Которым Вы, судя по разборке, не являетесь...


----------



## Jellymax (31 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Этого "монстра", как Вы пишете, ремонтировать смысл есть... Но это на мой взгляд.. У Вас может быть и другой..
> С другой стороны я не зря спрашивал про цель именно такой разборки. Ремонт этого инструмента, в его нынешнем состоянии по фото, это месяца 1,5 - 2 для опытного мастера.. Которым Вы, судя по разборке, не являетесь...


Писал 15 минут не заметил как сел аккумулятор. Теперь уж так не разложу. Ну, не могу поверить что тут работы на 1,5 месяца (31 полный рабочий день = 248 часов). Надо спросить нормировщиков из СССР. Но мне сложными действительно и всерьёз кажутся работы по голосвой части. Остальное "унылая механика", что для новичка может и сложно, но для мастера не должно вообще никогда составлять проблемы. К тому же в продаже вроде как полно всякого  материала для ремонта. Так как пока только заканчиваю диагностику и ничего не закупал на него, то думаю, закончу не скоро. А как вся хрень будет, то потребуется только предельная (для новичка и только) аккураность и чёткая последовательность по обратной сборке. Если я не прав, поправьте меня. Что в инструменте за работ более чем на 100 нормочасов?


----------



## Jellymax (31 Янв 2016)

Gross писал:


> Jellymax (29.01.2016, 20:52) писал: учиться играть в 4-х голосах и 5-ти рядах если не секрет- какую музыку Вы хотите играть на этом монстре? Интересно ведь! У меня монстр 4-хголосный 4-хрядный, и что я на нём пиликаю- боюсь и рассказывать.


Да тут всё же просто. Токатту и фугу ре минор известно кого, диковинку из Дюссельдорфа, уже забыл кого, любовные улыбки Фроссини, гимн советского союза в приступах ностальгии, полифонию Генделя для 4- класса муз школ. Для аккомпанемента подвыпившим товарищам хочу попозжее прикупить простенький инструмент звонче и проще Рубина 5,  которым рассчитываю рассаться. Это в кратце. И кстати еси к Полонезу Огиньского и "пусть бегут неуклюже" в обработке одного финкого (вроде) композитора подойти всерьёз, то этот инструмент тоже понадобится. Дальше больше. Нельзя забывать что впереди уже нет молодоси, так что времени на музыку дольжно стать больше. Если что-то предложите ещё  репертуар готов выслушать. P.S. Вот бы ещё часть темы из Petit fleur Бише услышать в разных регистрах, тоже дело.


----------



## glory (31 Янв 2016)

Jellymax (31.01.2016, 08:18) писал:


> Надо спросить нормировщиков из СССР. Но мне сложными действительно и всерьёз кажутся работы по голосвой части. Остальное "унылая механика",


Не надо спрашивать нормировщиков, спросите просто знающих людей..
Давайте прикинем. Левую механику, по моим прикидкам, Вам вообще разбирать не надо было. И уж во всяком случае не надо было снимать тяги выборки. А теперь, даже если Вы их не перепутаете, они все равно станут по новому, что потребует кремповки и ещё неоднократной разборки и сборки.. Это разобрать ее можно за один день...
Прямую деку сразу рекомендую ставить после того как все-таки снимете клавиатуру... Иначе на собственном опыте поймете почему я так рекомендовал..
Ну и с голосами. Это Вы насчитали 25, да еще наверняка + штук 15 треснувших..
Если за день клепать до 10 штук ( ну, это я оптимист), то...
Неделя на настройку (тоже оптимист)...
Я не говорю о мехе, шторке регистров...
Поролон в правой наверняка "сдох"...
Да, и еще неизвестно сколько на отладочные работы и устранение "косяков"...

В общем, как говорится, Бог в помощь... И чтобы Вы так же бравурно закончили эту тему, как начали..
Удачи...


----------



## ze_go (31 Янв 2016)

Jellymax (31.01.2016, 08:18) писал:


> Ну, не могу поверить что тут работы на 1,5 месяца (31 полный рабочий день = 248 часов)


 у Вас необходимый опыт (инструментарий,"парк" замены элементов и прочее) в наличии? 
Нет? Тогда просто поверьте на слово...


----------



## Jellymax (31 Янв 2016)

ze_go писал:


> Jellymax (31.01.2016, 08:18) писал:Ну, не могу поверить что тут работы на 1,5 месяца (31 полный рабочий день = 248 часов) у Вас необходимый опыт (инструментарий,"парк" замены элементов и прочее) в наличии?
> Нет? Тогда просто поверьте на слово...


Я при ответе и имел ввиду человека у которого тот самый парк и инструментарий в наличии. Если человек три недели ждал запчасти три дня работал ещё три недели ждал и ещё пять работал, то это не полтора-два месяца работы, это полтора месяца инструмент в работе. Вещи в плане ожидания одинаковые, но по остальным смыслам разные. Если в плане ожидания окончания ремонта, то два месяца для меня пустяк. Я иногда за два месяца три раза сажусь за баян (ну, это когда у спортсменов летних видов сезон выездов на природу). В этот раз не совпало, но поменял работу. Времени опять же мало, надо входить в курс дела, порою по вечерам. Так что о времени не грущу. Опять же всё самое сложное отдадим мастерам.


----------



## Jellymax (31 Янв 2016)

glory писал:


> Jellymax (31.01.2016, 08:18) писал:Не надо спрашивать нормировщиков, спросите просто знающих людей..
> Давайте прикинем. Левую механику, по моим прикидкам, Вам вообще разбирать не надо было. И уж во всяком случае не надо было снимать тяги выборки. А теперь, даже если Вы их не перепутаете, они все равно станут по новому, что потребует кремповки и ещё неоднократной разборки и сборки.. Это разобрать ее можно за один день...
> 
> Опа! Я не знаю что такое кремповка, но при разборке хотел снять весь механизм. Нашёл пару тройку креплений и как к ним подлезть с минимальными потерями, но...
> ...


----------



## glory (31 Янв 2016)

Jellymax, уважаемый! Послушайте доброго совета. Не убивайте инструмент!  Не пожалейте денег, отдайте мастеру сейчас... Он выматюкает за разборку но соберёт и отремонтирует что поломалось. Вы ж не понимаете,  судя по рассуждениям,  и десятой доли того, что Вас ждет...
По поводу кнопок.
Я не сторонник смены дизайна, особенно такого, строгого, академичного инструмента, как "Юпитер".. Это как самоклейку на корпус поцепить...

В общем подумайте пожалуйста... Чтобы история этого "Юпитера" не закончилась печально...


----------



## Jellymax (1 Фев 2016)

glory писал:


> Jellymax, уважаемый! Послушайте доброго совета. Не убивайте инструмент!  Не пожалейте денег, отдайте мастеру сейчас... Он выматюкает за разборку но соберёт и отремонтирует что поломалось. Вы ж не понимаете,  судя по рассуждениям,  и десятой доли того, что Вас ждет...
> По поводу кнопок.
> Я не сторонник смены дизайна, особенно такого, строгого, академичного инструмента, как "Юпитер".. Это как самоклейку на корпус поцепить...
> 
> В общем подумайте пожалуйста... Чтобы история этого "Юпитера" не закончилась печально...


Добрый день! Жу нас с ним теперь общая история ). Сдать мастеру самое простоеи "отчуждённое", но что самое важное: отдавать мастеру надо когда денег на весь ремонт, а самому когда ты готов их вкладывать по мере поступления в твой бюджет. Тут ещё и семейная экономика замешана (немного). К сожалению, он достался мне не совсем в академичном дизайне, но мне редко изменял мой вкус. Я себе доверяю иначе как вы понимаете этого поста бы и не было. Вернее, он развивался бы совсем в другом русле. Отчасти ситуация сложилась и из за того, что первый мастер к которому я обратился насчёт переклейки поролончика и лайки на правой запросил полтиник (. Тогда и пришлось искать магазины с комплектующими и прочим. Повезло ли инструменту и мне пока не решил. С уважением, Максим.


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Интересна судьба этого Юпитера.. Инструмент выжил?


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Еще вопрос.
Ниже привожу две ссылки на Производитедей Юпитеров. Это разные фирмы?

http://www.bajan.ru
http://www.bayanjupiter.ru

Вроде бы от одной фабрики организованы...


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Еще вопрос.
Ниже привожу две ссылки на Производитедей Юпитеров. Это разные фирмы?

http://www.bajan.ru
http://www.bayanjupiter.ru

Вроде бы от одной фабрики организованы...


----------

